# Breastfeeding in the Ergo?



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

I just got my ergo a week ago and I love it! My son is 3 months and even though we got the infant insert, he doesn't need it and his legs spread just enough to fit in.

So my problem is breast feeding in it. The girl in the video just loosens the straps and her baby slides down and latches on. I tried this and my son is about 4" above my nipple. I have to lean forward and pull my boob up to his mouth and then when he latches on I stand up and it's painful because my nipple is stretching so far. Plus this is not a pretty picture in public lol.

So any tips on how to get DS down farther on my boob? Maybe he is just too young for that because he can't control his back yet. He has good head control but can't really bend up or down to the nipple. Do I just need to wait longer to BF in the ergo?

When I looked on the ergo website in the photo gallery it has 1 lady bfing in the ergo but honestly....I don't think that baby is nursing. The mouth is nowhere near the nipple.

Then there is the "privacy hood" and it's supposed to cover up when bfing but the hood is so far from my boobs there is no privacy.

Maybe a need to post a picture lol. I'm pretty sure I'm wearing it right.

Help me please!!!


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

I have only recently begun to breastfeed my nearly 6 mos old in the ergo. I have to slide the waistband down to my hips in order for her to be able to curl her body to reach my breast. She is very tall for her age. Previously it was just too awkward for us both. I suspect it will get easier for you in time. In the mean time, just sit down somewhere comfy and take baby out of the carrier to nurse. Or, use a sling. They seem to be easier to nurse in.


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

This is me really nursing in the ergo. But I am pretty tall and not short-waisted. I have worked with a lot of mamas who can do this but there are some who can't. Specifically, if you have huge boobs, it's not likely to work and nursing in any carrier can take practice in that case. And if you are super short waisted, the baby just may always wind up too high.

In the video, you can see that I put the chest strap across my upper back but not on the top bones of my spine. That hurts. But while nursing. I drop the baby down a _lot_. And the chest strap is not in as comfy a place. I have gone all over NYC like this and hopefully people can't see much. I keep the arm clamped to my side on the side she's nursing.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

cool!

thanks!


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EllenSandoval* 
This is me really nursing in the ergo. But I am pretty tall and not short-waisted. I have worked with a lot of mamas who can do this but there are some who can't. Specifically, if you have huge boobs, it's not likely to work and nursing in any carrier can take practice in that case. And if you are super short waisted, the baby just may always wind up too high.

In the video, you can see that I put the chest strap across my upper back but not on the top bones of my spine. That hurts. But while nursing. I drop the baby down a _lot_. And the chest strap is not in as comfy a place. I have gone all over NYC like this and hopefully people can't see much. I keep the arm clamped to my side on the side she's nursing.

ok I can see how that would work thanks.

I think you are right and age will help with feeding. DS can't even sit up yet so it's probably hard for him to feed in a carrier. My boobs are not big either.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

You could try the side-saddle position -- put him in perpendicular to your body with both legs coming out one side, so he's a little more reclined and less upright. You will probably still need to loosen up the straps/drop him down in the carrier.

I've had good luck nursing my babies sitting up in the Ergo, but only when said babies got a little bigger and had good head control, etc. I'm also on the smaller-boobed side, but I always hold the breast anyway --- partly for comfort/control and partly to shield the boob from view from the side.


----------



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

I've gotten a lot of comments about how I wear my Ergo oddly, but it's because I nurse my now 9month old in it all the time, and have been since around 4.5 months. I wear it low, as mentioned in a pp, and I also have it tight enough that it's secure but loose enough that my ds can lean back a bit, and not me too tight to my chest. It's actually really comfortable for both of us, although people have told me that it looks like it would hurt my back - it hasn't.

The nursing hood doesn't do much, and I feel really exposed in the Ergo - even though I'm generally ok with nip even without a blanket. I bought a longish shawl that I wrap around us, and it works great! My ds always feels really cozy in there, and will sit in there comfort nursing for hours if I let him...which I often do, I must say...

You might have to find a balance between what is generally comfortable and what works for nursing - good luck!


----------



## Julian's Momma (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, my DS was about a foot away from my boob when I tried it that way. I simply remove the chest strap and pull one strap off of my shoulder entirely so I have more room to get into position. The carrier is still affixed to your other shoulder and doesn't really cause much inconvenience to get repositioned when done.


----------

